# Porter Cable 890 lock pin replacement



## fishinfusion (May 19, 2006)

I've had my PC 895PK for several years and I need to replace the shaft lock pin (again). The first time it happened it was still under warranty so the local service center did the repairs. This time I might want to tackle this myself.

It looks pretty straight-forward but I thought I'd ask if any of you have done this yourselves. Looking at the exploded diagrams it may just be two screws on the plastic side plate to expose the pin housing and a simple lock ring attachment.

I just don't want to pull the whole thing apart and spend 2 hours. But if it's only a 15 minute job I'm ok with attempting it myself. The parts (including shipping) will only be about $11 so I'll probably save a long drive and a few bucks if I do it myself. 

Thanks in advance!

BTW... the first failure was the pin actually getting bent. This time the pin end actually broke off. This router gets heavy use on a daily basis so I don't fault PC for a few minor problems over the years. I'm still able to change bits but with the broken pin I have to use two wrenches


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I never liked the pin, I use 2 wrenches. You can use any 1-1/8 inch wrench.


----------



## fishinfusion (May 19, 2006)

I've been stuck using two wrenches since the pin broke and I'm spoiled! Plus I'm still using it under the table with the fixed base and can't raise it high enough to get the wrenches on easily. I considered using an offset "bent" wrench but too many complaints about them.

Sheesh! Decisions decisions... Something so simple and I'm looking at a $400 solution (router lift) to the solve the problem. Hey, that's it! Now I have a justification for the lift upgrade that I can tell my wife! :dance3:


----------

